# saqa clearence



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

hello everyone, 

I have applied for SAQA clearence from India. The clearence process is in progress. I am a mechanical engineer . So which professional body registration should be done by me. Please advice


----------



## kingJames (Apr 22, 2018)

ECSA (Engineering Council of South Africa) is the governing body for engineering in South Africa.


----------



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

kingJames said:


> ECSA (Engineering Council of South Africa) is the governing body for engineering in South Africa.



Thanks very much james for your valuable reply.. Can you please help me out for the cost of living in johanesberg. and also the minimum salary that a mechanical engineer with 6 years experience can get over there.


----------



## kingJames (Apr 22, 2018)

The salary.

I'm not in the Mechanical Engineering field so you can't trust my figures... but with 6 years experience I would expect at least R50,000 per month before taxes...you should rather research this more on places like Glassdoor, Payscale, etc...maybe some blogs too like Mybroadband.co.za 

Cost of living

I've never lived in Joburg (JHB) before. I stayed in Cape Town (CPT) for a couple of years (university) so I can give you the figures from there. Please note that rentals in JHB are relatively lower than those in CPT. 

Cost of living in SA is generally pretty low compared to other countries. However, accommodation in CPT is quite insane compared to the rest of the country (probably cos of tourism)

For accommodation in CPT, close to the CBD, you can expect to pay *at least *R4000-R7000 for a room in a flat, a studio apartment, or a one-bedroom-flat (if you are lucky)... that range goes up by at least R2000 if you in the CBD. Generally, the further you are from the CBD and universities, the cheaper it will be... Utilities (water, electricity, internet) will cost maybe an extra R1000.

For food, I used to live on R1000 - R1500 (R2000 if I'm feeling fancy) per month for one person.

For Taxes, refer to this link: Rates of Tax for Individuals

Public transport is easily accessible and reliable in CPT and I would assume the same for JHB. It will take some getting used to of course... But a good, *cheap*, second-hand car (just to get you started) can cost you R50,000-R70,000 (2010 Toyota Corolla, 2014/15 Chevy Spark, 2015 Renault Sandero)... and there's also Uber and Lyft in CPT and JHB.

CPT is a tourist hotspot so entertainment expenses will differ quite a lot for each individual.


----------



## mayurjaiin (Jun 10, 2018)

Hello Akhil003
You seems to have a lot of information, would really appreciate your support.
Please call me on 9810063893 or share your number
thanks


----------

